# gold soil test equipment



## abdi (Aug 15, 2019)

where can one get automatic machine that can measure the quantity percentage of gold in soil sample??

NB
large scale gold mining from 3% gold containing soil.

thanks in advance


----------



## lanfear (Aug 15, 2019)

30g per 1000 g?
that would add up to 30kg (66 lbs) per tonn


----------



## galenrog (Aug 15, 2019)

Have the soil professionally assayed. 

Time for more coffee.


----------

